# Who polished the **** out of their car today?



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

The weather (in the midlands) was perfect for car washing today so I made mine ridiculously clean again. My regime today was;
1. VP Bilberry wheel cleaner 
2. VP PH neutral snow foam
3. Megs gold class shampoo
4. Farecla G3 clay mitt
5. AG SRP with DA polisher
6. Megs ULW with DA polisher
7. Megs endurance tyre gel
8. Megs perfect clarity glass cleaner

I'm really liking the results today but there's always room for improvement right. What do you make of my regime? Too much? Too little? Poor product choice?

Cheers


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks very nice mate. Only thing I would change is the AG SRP & meg ulw. Should go for Meg's 105 & 205. IPA wipe down and carry on. SRP contains fillers.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

How do you find the Billberry wheel cleaner? I used it again today and really can't get on with it at all. 

Your car looks Ace, regardless of product selection. 

I spent a good couple of hours sorting the interior on my Golf today, AG leather cared the seats, vacuumed and FK top kote on some of the plastics. Looks like new again (ready for the kids to trash it again!).

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

I 'polished the sh!t' out of mine last weekend, m105 and m205 by DA, black hole by DA, then a coat of Dodo Juice orange crush. 









I use 1, 4 and 7 myself.. Very good products. In fact that reminds me i need to order some more bilberry.

I've used megs gold class but prefer Dodo's born to be mild.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Looks very nice mate. Only thing I would change is the AG SRP & meg ulw. Should go for Meg's 105 & 205. IPA wipe down and carry on. SRP contains fillers.


Why does he need to change SRP for 105 and 205? It's a 14 plate so I'm sure SRP is more than suffice as a cleaner.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheers Jon

I love the bilberry. I mix it 5:2 into a spray bottle, apply generously to my wheels, then after at least 10mins rinse of with power washer. I tried with a regular hose but the power washer makes all the difference for me.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jdudley90 said:


> Why does he need to change SRP for 105 and 205? It's a 14 plate so I'm sure SRP is more than suffice as a cleaner.


It's a opinion mate.
I'm just saying I prefer the car to be true without any fillers. SRP I find is good for the non machine detailing folk 
A DA with SRP could still fill the scratches / swirls without you realising.

Like you said though it is a 14 plate so should not have any swirls or scratches I hope


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

None so far alfieharley1. Is m105 and m205 the pro way to do it?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

benwhit said:


> None so far alfieharley1. Is m105 and m205 the pro way to do it?


Good man! That's what I like to hear.

Meg's 105 & 205 is a compound and final polish for which will remove light/medium scratches and swirls within the clear coat.

If it is a case you don't have any then no need mate  
By the sounds of it you could have just done a single stage polish. But got to say the car does look very nice  
I will say tho stick to what you like mate & what is right for YOU.

That's what I try to abide by else you will end up with loads of products lol.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> It's a opinion mate.
> I'm just saying I prefer the car to be true without any fillers. SRP I find is good for the non machine detailing folk
> A DA with SRP could still fill the scratches / swirls without you realising.
> 
> Like you said though it is a 14 plate so should not have any swirls or scratches I hope


I just don't see the logic of hitting a new car with compounds.

M105 is a compound
M205 is a refining polish
I wouldn't say it's the pro way of doing it they both have their place depending on the level of correction required. If you have minor swirls M205 will probably sort it so why hit it with a compound? The pro way would be to correct it by removing as little clear coat as possible.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

So roughly speaking is M105 equal to Megs UC and M205 equal to Megs UP?
Where would Megs swirl remover come into it?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

benwhit said:


> None so far alfieharley1. Is m105 and m205 the pro way to do it?


Like Jdudley stated the pro way is to correct removing as little clear coat as possible.
It is however not needed if you do not have any scratches or swirls so no need for correction 

I'd only ever use a 105 compound on a scratch or 205 to a heavy extent on a swirl 
It is all about common sense  the rule with a da is to work up then to work down start with the least abrasive.

At the end of the day mate the car looks mint and you cannot see any defects so why change you regime that's what I'd be saying to myself.
I cannot see any issues with it only for example if you have scratches or swirls


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

benwhit said:


> So roughly speaking is M105 equal to Megs UC and M205 equal to Megs UP?
> Where would Megs swirl remover come into it?


Yes mate there is a slight difference ( someone will no exact ) and I would not use Meg's swirls remover. The UP will be capable of removing the swirls if not UC but work up not down.
You do not need UC at all on your car


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job, Ben, you have done a great job.
Is the Audi in lava grey or black as I have a 14 lava grey pearl effect.
Love the wheels as well, did you buy then as a package or come with the car
Dave


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheers Dave. It's Daytona grey, which is also a pearl effect. The wheels are great aren't they. They are a standard s line 19" wheel upgrade option on the A5 (14 onwards)


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Mashburn said:


> I 'polished the sh!t' out of mine last weekend, m105 and m205 by DA, black hole by DA, then a coat of Dodo Juice orange crush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels btw


----------



## Mashburn (May 14, 2010)

benwhit said:


> Nice wheels btw


Thanks. Just standard merc rims...


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a quick couple of hours on my new car yesterday.

Iron x to get rid of any contaminents from transport (had none  )
Bilberry on wheels and shampoo body
Megs 80 mirror glaze on paint

Got all the Grey done then ran out of time. Need to glaze the roof then on to Zaino Z2 incl. wheels, G101 window clean + AG polish, AS highstyle on wheels and Duxback on screen Can't decide what to use on the plastic trims though. Normally would use highstyle again but I find dirt sticks to it and I would like something that repels dirt really.










Interior was done during the week. Can't wait until next month


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

*Who polished the sh1t out of their car today?*

Newly waxed yesterday + a dashing of rain today = fresh beading porn. Awesome stuff.  anyone else had this wonderful event happen?


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

benwhit said:


> Newly waxed yesterday + a dashing of rain today = fresh beading porn. Awesome stuff.  anyone else had this wonderful event happen?


Kind of....very lazy but applied Gyeon wet coat, which was beading up a treat but thanks to the dirty rain it's covered in water spots today! Makes you wonder why you bother!


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Quick wipe over with some QD and the shine will be back. As for why we do it, well, it's a pride thing I guess. And it's a weird sort of addiction therapy lol


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Was going to give my car a quick wash, but ended up spending 12 hours on it.

Used:
BH Autowheel, BH autofoam, BH Surfex HD, CG Citrus Wash'n'Clear, CarPro Tar-X, Tardis, G3 Clay Mitt, Dodo Juice Supernatural Ferro Lube, AF Ultra Glaze (via DA) and AF Essence Wax (two coats)


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

quick polish with AG super resin then 10 mins later car was covered in dust ...why do we bother


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

benwhit said:


> Newly waxed yesterday + a dashing of rain today = fresh beading porn. Awesome stuff.  anyone else had this wonderful event happen?


Every time I wash the damm car it seems to rain


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Suba said:


> Was going to give my car a quick wash, but ended up spending 12 hours on it.
> 
> Used:
> BH Autowheel, BH autofoam, BH Surfex HD, CG Citrus Wash'n'Clear, CarPro Tar-X, Tardis, G3 Clay Mitt, Dodo Juice Supernatural Ferro Lube, AF Ultra Glaze (via DA) and AF Essence Wax (two coats)


Lol.
If you had spent thirteen hours you could have dressed the tyres too


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Lol.
> 
> If you had spent thirteen hours you could have dressed the tyres too


Don't - my OH was less than impressed that I spent 12 hours on the car! Any more and I think the situation would have turned nasty ;-)


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

Found myself drying my car during light drizzle/rain today after washing in my lunch break, lol.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

I polished out some light scratches on my driver side door sill today. I used Megs scratch remover 2.0 with a DA polisher to apply, and boom! A real case of now you see it, now you don't.

Before









After









I'm gonna correct a few blemishes on my dad's car next


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Took my wheels off today to coat the alloys with Fk1000p. Not just quite clean. They are ridiculously clean  And protected from the heat too


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome work, nice car. Nowt wrong with the products mate. Unless the car is swirled up, leave the heavy stuff in the garage.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Winter is looming and we're running out of dry, light days so I decided to make today winter prep day. Did everything (snow, wash, clay, polish, wax) and now my beauty is clean an protected. It's so shiny I could do my hair in it - if I had any!








Are you doing any winter prep? What/when do you do?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Applied Soft99 Fusso to the bonnet yesterday to see how it looked and discovered this when I got up. Decided to apply AF Tough Prep, Gtechniq Panel and Fusso to the whole car today.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Just finishing wet sanding my vw golf. get it polish now. hope rain holds of so get few pics


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Sounds good andyrst, if the rain doesn't hold at least you'll have some nice beading porn.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

This red sky here tonight means I should get a clear sky morning, so I can see my handy work in all its glory!


----------

